
What seven years at Airbnb taught me about building a company - gmishuris
https://medium.com/@lennysan/what-seven-years-at-airbnb-taught-me-about-building-a-company-e1d035d49c56
======
carimura
This is a really great post, but what makes me sad is how different I felt
after multiple experiences dealing with AirBnb's customer service. Obviously
anecdotal but I've seen dozens of similar stories of both hosts and guests
being treated poorly, without respect, and in a "guilty until proven innocent"
fashion.

I have a whole email thread where I was basically just recited the "policy"
multiple times in a case where the host was clearly in the wrong.

Anyways. Sounds like a nice culture internally.

